# NFL on tv/cable



## Tackledummy (Jul 14, 2013)

Hey folks, used the search facility, but no luck with specifics.......

With the NFL currently in pre-season, and the new season just around the corner, does anyone know if any of the current cable tv suppliers has sports channels which show the NFL?

I'm in the hotel for a while, and once I'm in an apartment, then cable tv and internet are first on the menu, so advice re the NFL would be awesome.

I'm going to look into NFL Gamepass, which I have had before, but want to explore all options.....

Oh, and I'm an Eagles fan............... cue the abuse! 

Shane.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Fairly certain you'll be hard pressed to find games of your choice on cable out here, if any at all. I think last season Al Jazeera showed the big ticket games every week, but just the one game.

I'm thinking about getting gamepass too, but it isn't exactly cheap and I'm not sure how good it'll work out here. Get up to 5 posts and I'll pm you with info on some other options....

p.s: sucks about maclin, guess mccoy and jackson are going to have pick up the majority of the slack .....


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

NHL and NBA available via an Apple TV but not seen US football on the menu.

Sounds like a case of online, HDMI cables and laptop and 'that which cannot be named'.


----------



## Tackledummy (Jul 14, 2013)

I suspect I'll end up with Gamepass, which has been extremely excellent in the past. Reasonably expensive to get the full package, but it also gives you NFL Network and I think Red-Zone on game day which is pretty good.

That, and the fact you can watch any previous game (back 3 seasons) on demand, and condensed (all the snaps in 30 mins) makes it pretty worthwhile.

On a slightly different tangent, any bars that show the games........ sometimes it's good to hangout with likeminded individuals (as long as they're not cowgirls fans)


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

last season there was the bar at meydan race course showing the games, some members posted up flyers for it on here.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Great to see posters from India and the UK being fans of the REAL football. 

I'm lucky enough to have a slingbox from the US to record and watch games.

Check out the Emirates American Football League 

They are also the ones who promoted the Sunday games at the bar in Meydan.


----------



## Tackledummy (Jul 14, 2013)

XDoodle******,

I've already approached the Dubai Stallions, and hopefully will be onboard and playing again real soon...... To your point about real football, I've been playing since 1991 (football, not nancy-boy soccer) so the opportunity to play again after my move was awesome. Just need to get my gear shipped over asap so as to not miss too much kitted practice....... 

Hoosier - does that make you a Colts fan? :sorry:


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

And 










So by extension of Purdue:


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Oh great just what we need ... more 'Aints' fans   .... you ready to breakout the beads, masks and makeup for gamedays ??


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

saraswat said:


> Oh great just what we need ... more 'Aints' fans   .... you ready to breakout the beads, masks and makeup for gamedays ??


Freaks me out when people post pictures of me on the internet


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Have been here 10 years, and GamePass is the way to go. Satellite shows an odd games throughout the season, but can't chose the team.

Get Gamepass now (full package is "on sale" at $270 including everything), then AirPlay it via AppleTV to your bigscreen TV. Priceless...


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

ccr said:


> Have been here 10 years, and GamePass is the way to go. Satellite shows an odd games throughout the season, but can't chose the team.
> 
> Get Gamepass now (full package is "on sale" at $270 including everything), then AirPlay it via AppleTV to your bigscreen TV. Priceless...


I'll add my agreement, I think gamepass is an excellent product. Works better than MLB.tv, I find the price very reasonable for what you get. Games almost always HD quality (I have du 16Mb connection), and I love that they remove commercials when watching games in replay. So you can watch a full game in about 90 minutes. Bears are usually and early game and Donkeys a late game so I can usually watch both without knowing the score of the game I am watching.


----------



## KidRukkus (Sep 12, 2011)

Spend the money and get NFL GamePass.


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

KidRukkus said:


> Spend the money and get NFL GamePass.


Last year (our first living here), du/OSN would have three parallel games, first the early set Sunday at 9 pm and the late afternoon games at midnight, with one game on OSN Sports2HD, one on FoxSports and one on ESPN in each of the time slots. We always managed to catch the Redskins and/or the Cowboys nearly every week. The NBC Sunday Night game would come on Monday at 5 am. 

I came back from summer break a couple weeks ago and noticed that ESPN is "no longer available from the provider" (it was a 30 dhs a month package along with multiple Al Jazeera Sports channels, I have to check that they aren't charging me now.) Given there are now new packages for AJS's full coverage of the English Premier League (and ten zillion channels to pick from, for 70 dhs/month), I am guessing ESPN is now one of the victims. It will probably hurt baseball more than football, as ESPN used to carry a lot of baseball. In the end, we American sports fans are a noisy but maybe not so lucrative minority - considering the EPL is now getting full coverage in the US (NBC Sports paid $250M for the rights to televise all games either on the main network or the cable NBC sports channel!!). Doubt there is similar coverage for baseball or NFL in England.


----------



## domink (Jun 4, 2008)

ESPN has disappeared, but Fox Sports has magically reappeared, they will carry some games, both regular season and playoffs, but if you want to make sure you get to watch what you want then the $270 is well spent in my view. As other posters here have mentioned, it's HD quality, works beautifully without buffering and the condensed replay is a godsend


----------



## Frenjon (Jul 30, 2013)

NFL Gamepass should get the job done.. 

Unfortunately the games are a bit late in the UAE compared to CET times.. Early games start at 22.00 and the late games are at 01.00 or 01.30 in the morning.. No chance when one has to get up at 06.00 in the morning.


----------

